#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Tak -  Taksin Maharat National Park

## dirtydog

* Taksin Maharat National Park* 
*Tak*

* General Information*


Taksin Maharat National Park is in the Mae Sot District of Tak Province. The park is close to Lan Sang National Park and covers an area of 262 Km2. Taksin Maharat was officially designated a National Park on the 23rd December 1981, becoming Thailands 40th National Park. The park was originally named Ton Krabak Yai National Park because of the enormous Krabak Tree (Anisoptera Spp.) which grows there. Later on the Royal Forest Department changed the name to Taksin Maharat National Park to honor King Taksin the Great. The Park also has amazing geological phenomenon - a natural stone bridge. It is also believed that King Alongphaya of Burma used to march his army through this area.




*Geography*

Lineament Mostly, there are steep and complex mountain ranges, with a little planar area. Taksin Maharat National Park is situated approximately 1,000 meters above sea level and there are Thanon Thongchai Mountain Ranges through the centre; they are watersheds that serve as a boundary line between the Muang Tak district and Mae Sot district. Mae Sot district is the origin of important brooks, such as, Heui Ta Pu Koh, Heui Ya Eu, Heui Pla Lod, Heui Plu Yai, Heui Pak La, Heui Pra Jao, Heui Poo Pae, Heui Pa Kaew, Heui Sa Mun Luang, in Mae Sod district. These brooks flow and merge into Heui Mae La Mao. Besides, there are 7 brooks in Muang Tak district which are Heui Pang Ar, Heui Salak Pra, Heui Nam Dib, Heui Bong, Heui Chang Lai, Heui Prong Sak, and Heui Mai Hang. these brooks flow and merge into Heui Mae To that flows into Ping River. 




*Climate*

Climate Weather of Taksin Maharat National Park is cool all the year, with the average temperature of 27 °C, highest temperature is 36.2 °C, lowest temperature is 7.5 °C. It is soppy from June to October; average rainfall is 15.23 millimeters per year. In the winter from November to January, you can see Fog Sea along the mountain ranges. 

*Flora and Fauna*

Evergreen forest and pine forest cover the upper slopes, with deciduous and dipterocarp forest lower down. Plentiful wildlife includes serow, sambar deer, barking deer, golden cat, wild pig, and bear.

----------

